# extreme  gaming  computer configuration



## jackmartin (Feb 7, 2011)

hey  guys i live  in  mumbai ,india i want to build an extreme gaming computer ,that i am  going to use for  gaming,watching movies and web surfing my current budget is  85000 rupees . Show me a good  gaming configuration rig including the price of all necessary  items.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

i will suggest you to wait for sandybridge mobo replacements.


----------



## jackmartin (Feb 8, 2011)

whats the problem with sandy bridge mobos ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 8, 2011)

sata port issues.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sata port issues.



well he seriously need not worry about sata issues...
the flaw only affects sata II port not the FASTER sata III...
so if OP doesn't go for many HDDs then there's no problem...


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2011)

GauravTensor said:


> well he seriously need not worry about sata issues...
> the flaw only affects sata II port not the FASTER sata III...
> so if OP doesn't go for many HDDs then there's no problem...



We'll never know whether we need many HDD's or not? The choice varies from time to time.

So better wait for them to fix. Or get AMD based config.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2011)

*@ gaurav*

Yup buddy but its better to wait for the revised boards.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 9, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> We'll never know whether we need many HDD's or not? The choice varies from time to time.
> 
> So better wait for them to fix. Or get AMD based config.





vickybat said:


> *@ gaurav*
> 
> Yup buddy but its better to wait for the revised boards.



@furious_gamer and vickybat    ...true.

Well if he can wait then its no prob..


----------



## giri1991 (Feb 9, 2011)

As I was going to Delta Peripherals, The guys also stated the issued and had stop my purchase  They say they will be replacing the boards by March or April ... Well risking is not an option!


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2011)

giri1991 said:


> As I was going to Delta Peripherals, The guys also stated the issued and had stop my purchase  They say they will be replacing the boards by March or April ... Well risking is not an option!



Atleast they are informing, but in few shops they are selling it without informing the buyer about these issues. 

Well, if one cannot wait, then surely they would go for AMD.


----------



## jackmartin (Feb 9, 2011)

thank  you  guys  for  your replies  ,  can  you  suggest  me  some  good  processors from  amd  for  gaming . also  i  have heard about amd bulldozer , when is  it  coming in india  ,will  it  be  good  for  gaming  .


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2011)

jackmartin said:


> thank  you  guys  for  your replies  ,  can  you  suggest  me  some  good  processors from  amd  for  gaming . also  i  have heard about amd bulldozer , when is  it  coming in india  ,will  it  be  good  for  gaming  .



You never asked for a proccy which is currently available in the market...

just kidding. That will be a mystery

You can go for AMD X6 1050T and HD6950. Wait for someone to give you the suggestion on the rest.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 9, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> You can go for AMD X6 1050T and HD6950. Wait for someone to give you the suggestion on the rest.



does he really need 6-core if he is gaming only?
what about phenom II x4 965 BE?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2011)

^^ No harm in having extra cores? Will be helpful someday. But yes, X4 955 BE is enuff for him.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 9, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ No harm in having extra cores? Will be helpful someday. But yes, X4 955 BE is enuff for him.



i wrote 965 BE... 
but i guess even 955 is good enuff...


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2011)

GauravTensor said:


> i wrote 965 BE...
> but i guess even 955 is good enuff...



I intentionally wrote as 955 because 955 BE is good enuf for gaming IMO.


----------



## ckarthik17 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope this link helps

C.Karthik's Blog: Best PC configuration


----------



## masterkd (Feb 16, 2011)

^IMO the suggestions are not that good!!


----------



## Cilus (Feb 16, 2011)

If gaming is only the concern, then simply ignore all the current generation AMD processors when Sandy Bridge is in here. The AMD processors are nowhere  near to a comparable Sandy Bridge processor's performance. If your friend can't wait until the arrival of the bug-fixed Intel mobos, then buy now and at April or may, whenever the motherboard replacement will start on India, replace it. There will be no problem for it as it is an officially acknowledged issue.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> If gaming is only the concern, then simply ignore all the current generation AMD processors when Sandy Bridge is in here. The AMD processors are nowhere  near to a comparable Sandy Bridge processor's performance. If your friend can't wait until the arrival of the bug-fixed Intel mobos, then buy now and at April or may, whenever the motherboard replacement will start on India, replace it. There will be no problem for it as it is an officially acknowledged issue.



nah. that will be a headache. using a such a powerful rig and then waiting for days/weeks to get the mobo replaced.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ Yes its better to wait a bit before making a purchase of p67 and h67 motherboards. They are very near.


----------

